# Help me identify this .mp3 - Calvinism Debate



## Chris (Apr 14, 2007)

Nevermind, I found it:

Dave Cloud

http://www.wayoflife.org/streaming/audio/Calvinism-Debate-10-2004.mp3

Silliest thing I've ever heard.


----------

